# 2007 Grizzly 350



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Long story short, my kid swamped the bike and then they tried repeatedly to start it full of water. Needless to say it smoked the motor. ( I was not around at the time) I have thrown a lot of money to get the bike going again with limited success. Last shop it went to I was told it needs a new motor. 

Any of you guys no if it possible or even cost effective to get a new OEM motor? I have searched high and low for a used motor to hopefully make 1 out of 2. Already deep in the pocket book and trying to get some ideas before I junk this thing.

Thanks in advance,

WT


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

What damage are they saying was wrong with the motor? Did he run it after it was swamped? Ive got a few atv's running back in the day after they were swamped, but if he ran it with a bunch of water in the motor vs shut it down when it hit water then more than likely it damaged something internally.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea they ran it. I flushed it out and couldn't get it going. So I took it the shop they rebuilt the top end but it was smoking like frieght train. Took it back to a differnt shop due to the other shop telling me they couldn't figuer out what's wrong with it. The next shop disassembled the motor and said it needs a new block. He said that Yamaha has some type of coating on the inside of the motor that was eaten away from type of solvent used in it. (?) Idk Ive never heard of that. I know of Yamahas that have been sunk several times a year and those guys are flushing them with diesel fuel and then fresh oil several times. And they are running fine to this day.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I would say the reason it is smoking due to a poor top end job. I'm not buying the special coating.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Agree, its smoking from the repairs not done correctly. Anytime something gets swamped time is of the essence. The rings will rust overnight and seize. Let soak with ATF fluid in the cylinders. Do several oil changes with out the bike starting, just cranking for 30 secs and drain, new filter every other change. About 6 usually gets the water out. You can use the cheapest of oil and filters for this. Ive even used used saved oil. 

But thats all done now. The repairs were not done correctly.


----------

